# How Many Deer?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok we got 40 messes of meat out of the Doe I killed yesterday.We eat Deer about 2 times a week.My wife says 3 Deer would be plenty.I have one more Tag I can use anywhere in the state and a Handfull of Tags I can use on the property.

I'm really thinking I should try to get at least one more Deer on the property before it cools down,then use the other Tag over on Goverment Land after they start chasing Does.

But I still have Firearms Tag.My wife says to just fill my Tags with Bow and forget Firearms Season  NO!NO!NO! we don't forget Firearms season.

Ok I'm thinking I can get 2 more with Bow and get one extra with Rifle or just get one more with Bow go fishing and Turkey,Squirrel Hunting and go out and get one durring Firearms Season.

What do you think? I know my problems are so Bad 

big rockpile


----------



## DutchAcres (Jun 11, 2008)

Space in the freezer? Keep shooting. 

Don't forget about Ford season - 55mph with the lights on!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DutchAcres said:


> Don't forget about Ford season - 55mph with the lights on!


I need to take my Brush Guard off another Pickup before doing this.

big rockpile


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

DutchAcres said:


> Space in the freezer? Keep shooting!


Agreed.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Well that family down the road can always use some deer meat and if they have plenty, then that other family down past them would be happy for some fresh deer. Just make sure the Mrs don't know them or talk to them or your hunting season might be OVER::grit:


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

We have room is the freezer, count was down last winter only killed 12, we eat deer burgers at least 2 times a week. Between me and my wife we have killed 43 deer in the last 3 yr's We go for the meat not horns in this family,lol


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Learn how to make your own polish and summer sausage and you'll eat deer meat more then a couple of times a week. So I would say "Shoot annuder one".


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Learn how to make your own polish and summer sausage and you'll eat deer meat more then a couple of times a week. So I would say "Shoot annuder one".


Oh I make a bunch of summer sausage.Plus I make up a Breakfast Sausage.I killed 4 last Season,one Son took half of one.Another Son and his Girlfriend moved in for awhile,had Deer every day then.Still had some meat left over.

I think my wife cuts me short on servings,but hey I'm packaging it so what she don't know won't hurt her 

big rockpile


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> I think my wife cuts me short on servings,but hey I'm packaging it so what she don't know won't hurt her
> 
> big rockpile



It might hurt you when she finds out though.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

I take at least 5 a year thats for me the misses and 3 kids.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

My hubby and son get 2 or 3 a year. The only deer my hubby got in 04-05 hunting season was the one I brought home and shot it in the driveway. Now you are wandering how that happen well the deer was hit by a car the guy that hit it stop and so did I he help me put init in the suv. Yes it was still alive. I A GOOD WIFE I EVEN HELPED HIM CLEAN IT AND THEN I COOKED IT......


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Tough decisions, rock. I feel for you buddy.

Just shoot one for me. Save the backstraps, then make the rest in smoked sausage, mixed with 50% pork. When do you want me to pick it up?


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

One problem, plane tickets from Suriname to Missouri are kind of expensive.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> One problem, plane tickets from Suriname to Missouri are kind of expensive.


You Think!

Would be fun Hitch Hiking :dance:

big rockpile


----------



## HMAN (Sep 15, 2008)

I feed me, my wife our little girl (3) and my parents, with 7 deer a year. now that all depends on size. a normal year is 3 bucks around 200 lbs dressed and 4 does around 120 dressed. if they get a little smaller i will add one more. but that lasts us all year with out having to go to the store to buy meat. 

i must add. i do butcher a 250lb hog each year too. so that would need to be added.


----------

